# Looking to partner with Screen Printer in France to do T-shirt Fullfillment



## gabyb (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Not sure this is the best place to post this, but I've ALWAYS found this forum useful, so if anyone is interested or has some comments, I'm more than thankful.

I have a merchandise fulfillment partnership with a Canadian company that works in the Music Industry.

The Canadian company has expanded to Europe, where I've been for the last year developing the business. At this stage we'd like to partner with a local printer who is also interested in partly managing the fulfillment portion of the business.

Currently we produce approximately 5000 t-shirts per year in Europe. This figure can grow if we end up partnering with a Screen printer.
We currently fulfill orders for 3 different groups, but this will grow significantly based on our highly scalable platform.
We have a fully functioning online fulfillment process, that we've developed internally to suit our specific needs... ie, its better then the others. 

We also currently have a revenue stream, and are continuously expanding our offering and increasing our revenue.

Our first choice for a partnership is a local (France) printer, who is interested in expanding into fulfillment. We'd like a printer because obviously we print lots of shirts and partnering with a printer just makes sense [if anyone disagrees, please feel free to comment].

Now why France? Well, we've found that France has the best postage rates in all of Europe. Having said that, we will also be willing to consider other countries.

There's a lot more to say, but better said one-on-one.
So if anyone out there has an interest or has some options for me, please send me a message.

Thanks,
Gaby


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi
We're based in the UK, could i be of any assistant?


----------



## gabyb (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi SimplyTop,

We're first looking into France because the costs are the lowest, for things like shipping (regular post) and space.
But the UK is also an option, if France doesn't pan out. 
As for what we're looking for, well our best option would be a screen printer who is interested in also working in Online fulfillment. This basically means doing packing and shipping of online sales to Music Fans. We already have a revenue stream and the reason it would be good for a printer is because we can also guarantee a certain amount of screen printing work.

There are more things to say, but would be best to do that offline. If you're interested please send me a personal message that i can reply to. My email is [email protected]


----------

